

Deutsche Bank completes cloud computing overhaul - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/cloud-computing/3322339/deutsche-bank-completes-cloud-computing-overhaul/

======
yread
> it runs on a network with 10 GB switches.

Why is this here, anyway?

